# Some nice free patterns K



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

http://olivemermaids.blogspot.com/p/patterns.html


----------



## CeCe117 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for the link, couple of patterns I can't wait to try!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thx. Also other blogs on that site to check.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

I like the scarf made of linen stitch:

http://olivemermaids.blogspot.ca/2010/02/linen-stitch-scarf.html


----------



## Katpw (Sep 10, 2012)

Lovely, thanks


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

What a great site! Thanks.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.  :thumbup:


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks. I downloaded a couple of the patterns.


----------

